# Server noch immer offline hmpf



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Das ist doch zum k**** nun sind es schon drei Tage an denen man morgens nicht zocken kann oder einem gesagt wird das man es nicht kann.

Dann sagen sie die Server sind um 12 Uhr wieder da und... nix.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Das ist doch zum k**** nun sind es schon drei Tage an denen man morgens nicht zocken kann oder einem gesagt wird das man es nicht kann.
> 
> Dann sagen sie die Server sind um 12 Uhr wieder da und... nix.



falls du auf einem der Server spielst die geklont werden, einfach mal News lesen


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

Hmpf, schon seit Wochen werden sinnlose Threads erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, und morgens ist immerhin besser als zur PrimeTime.


----------



## nuclearpranoia (25. September 2008)

also ich hab eben toilette geputzt überall staub gesaugt und durchgewischt und lese erstmal in ruhe tageszeitung und dann schau ich evtl. nochmal nach ob ausser mir noch jemand auf diesen unsinnigen thread hier geantwortet hat


----------



## Hillka (25. September 2008)

Geh arbeiten oder in die Schule dann passiert Dir das nicht mehr.................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (25. September 2008)

*heul* Lange Wartezeiten = Server werden geklont = *heul* Server nicht online
*heul* Bugs = Patches = *heul* Server nicht online wegen Patch

Irgendwie kann man es den Leuten wirklich nicht recht machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> falls du auf einem der Server spielst die geklont werden, einfach mal News lesen




Ja mache ich und ich darf doch wohl davon ausgehen sich darauf verlassen zu dürfen was sie einem Ingame schreiben.

Was den rest angeht, habe Urlaub und langeweile. Nächste Woche darf ich wieder arbeiten und da ist es dann recht egal. Außerdem befürchte ich das sie noch mehr kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gestern hatte ich spätestens alle halbe Stunde nen total absturz des rechners.


----------



## Stancer (25. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normale Menschen arbeiten Vormittags !! GOA kann die Server natürlich auch Abends um 20 Uhr Offline nehmen, wenn dir das lieber ist !


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> *heul* Lange Wartezeiten = Server werden geklont = *heul* Server nicht online
> *heul* Bugs = Patches = *heul* Server nicht online wegen Patch
> 
> Irgendwie kann man es den Leuten wirklich nicht recht machen
> ...




zu 1: ich habe liebe schön lange warteschlangen als geklonte Server
zu 2: wenn Patches mal mehr Bugs beheben als neu einführen würden gern.

Im allgemeinen, ist es nicht tragbar drei Tage in Folge morgens die Server nicht zur verfügung zu stellen (ok Dienstag war es nur angekündigt, aber da hat man dann was anderes gemacht und damit war der morgen auch futsch)


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mag ja sein aber die häufigkeit ist einfach nicht so prickelnd. Außerdem hat man ja bei der Konkurenz auch schon gesehen das man durchaus in den frühen morgenstunden patchen kann.


----------



## hellor (25. September 2008)

das ist eine neue teufelei der gegnerischen fraktion. sie haben euch mit einem zauber lahm gelegt und jetzt nehmen sie in ruhe eure städte ein...


nmnmmuhahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Dem Imperium durchaus zuzutrauen


----------



## MAczwerg (25. September 2008)

hellor schrieb:


> das ist eine neue teufelei der gegnerischen fraktion. sie haben euch mit einem zauber lahm gelegt und jetzt nehmen sie in ruhe eure städte ein...
> 
> 
> nmnmmuhahahaha!!!!



made my day


----------



## Sorzzara (25. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beste Antwort im ganzen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Mag ja sein das normale menschen arbeiten, aber normale Menschen haben auch mal Urlaub und wenn man dann gerne spielen möchte sollte man es doch jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Leute die Urlaub haben interessieren aber nicht, denn sie sind nur der minimalste Teil der zahlenden Kundschaft...
Die Zeiten sind bestens gewählt... der größte Teil ist arbeiten, in der Schule oider was auch immer...
Sind wohl Tausende...

und dann soll für ein paar dutzend die JETZT Urlaub haben bzw. JETZT am morgen nichts zu tun haben extra die Zeiten geändert werden?


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Das ist doch zum k**** nun sind es schon drei Tage an denen man morgens nicht zocken kann oder einem gesagt wird das man es nicht kann.
> 
> Dann sagen sie die Server sind um 12 Uhr wieder da und... nix.



Lustig ich hab gelesen früher nachmittag und das ist nach meiner uhr noch lange nicht! =P

Edit sagt: nein edit sagt nicht das du nicht lesen kannst den edit its heute freundlich und hat es extra für dich geholt damit du nicht suchen must!!! ja edit hat heute seinen guten tag! achtung..tag nicht tage!!!! (mal gucken obs jetzt klappt -.- )

Wie bereits angekündigt haben wir die Server Carroburg, Erengrad, Helmgart sowie Averland heruntergefahren, um die für das Cloning notwendigen Wartungsarbeiten durchzuführen. Die gesamte Operation wird voraussichtlich bis zum frühen Nachmittag andauern und nach Abschluss der Wartungsarbeiten werdet ihr folgende Änderungen an der Serverliste sehen können:

Bitte sehr....Quelle war-europe.com  hamwa uns?


----------



## TranceGemini (25. September 2008)

hi

so jetzt geb ich auch mal mein Senf dazu.

1. Sie können die Wartungsarbeiten etc. nachts machen so wie Blizzard auch. da spielen wenig Leute.

2. Die blöden Sprüche wie geht arbeiten etc. spart euch den scheiß, da ich dieses blöden Sprüche einfach nicht ab kann.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Nein ihre Zeiten müssen sie nicht ändern, aber einhalten. Wenn man verspricht um 12 sind die server wieder da dann kann es nicht sein das sie es um eins noch nicht sind ohne einen Hinweis.
Außerdem scheinen die Jungs von Blizzard das auch gebacken zu bekommen in der Regel um neun fertig zu sein.
Dazu machen sie nicht 3 Tage in Folge eine ankündigung zu patchen und machen es dann dann an zwei Tagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Blizzard macht es auch nicht Nachts... sondern morgens früh und da waren die Server auch bis 13 Uhr nicht online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer sie haben es in den letzten 2 Monaten plötzlich geändert.

In den News steht *früher Nachmittag* und nicht "Wir sind Punkt 12:05 Uhr fertig"


----------



## Terrorizer (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Lustig ich hab gelesen früher nachmittag und das ist nach meiner uhr noch lange nicht! =P



im spiel selbst kam die nachricht "ab 12 uhr" - das wird der TE gemeint haben


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> im spiel selbst kam die nachricht "ab 12 uhr" - das wird der TE gemeint haben



Ok aber genau so leute wie ich die eben nicht um die uhrzeit schon am zocken sind wissen es nicht deswegen geh ich aus das man sich eher an infos von der seite halten sollte und nicht welche die mal ingame gegeben werden und grad mal 1/4 der leute mitkriegen die betroffen sind ^^


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

naja habe da halt nicht nachgesehen und finde wenn sie schon 12 Uhr sagen dann sollen sie das gefälligst auch machen


----------



## WARHERO25 (25. September 2008)

Seid doch mal froh das die überhaupt was machen und überhaupt wird viel zuviel rumgeheult finde ich aber kann ja auch nur meine meinung sein. Es ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn man urlaub hat und genau dann nix geht aber das positive ist doch das hinterher es besser laufen sollte was meistens auch der fall ist. Keep cool   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Kommentor von hellor fand ich erste sahne hab lange gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke für die aufheiterung während der arbeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gruß Hero


----------



## TranceGemini (25. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Blizzard macht es auch nicht Nachts... sondern morgens früh und da waren die Server auch bis 13 Uhr nicht online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Blizzard macht oft um 3 Uhr servicearbeiten das ist nachts und auch um 5 Uhr morgens aber die sind um spätestens 11 Uhr dann fertig.


----------



## Halwin (25. September 2008)

Es gibt kein normal, beim Thema Arbeitszeiten, außer bei Beamten vielleicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe die Sache auch so ähnlich wie der TE.

Es wirkt bei dem ganzen gepatche und geclone so, als sei das ziemlich ungeplant. Ich spiele auf Helmgart und der ist, glaube ich, jeden Tag diese Woche zeitweise offline gewesen.
Natürlich muss korrigiert, optimiert und gewartet werden, dann aber bitte mit mehr Plan und in anderen Intervallen. Es sei denn, es handelt sich um irgendwelche Hotfixes oder so.

Ich hab zwar Verständnis für die Situation, bin jedoch schon etwas verärgert.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Da habe ich nicht nachgeschaut, mir wurde Ingame 12 Uhr gesagt und damit war für mich klar wann die Server wieder kommen. Hier so großkotzig Sachen zu zitieren, naja wem das spaß macht. Fakt ist und bleibt das sie sagten 12 Uhr.



Wie gesagt das was sie sagten haben grad mal 1/4 der leute die betroffen sind wohl mitgekreigt da die meisten wohl so früh nicht gezockt haben einschließlich ich und da denk ich sollte man meinen das die infos der seite wohl mehr passen das merkt man alleine daran das es noch lang nicht früher nachmittag ist.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Nein ihre Zeiten müssen sie nicht ändern, aber einhalten. Wenn man verspricht um 12 sind die server wieder da dann kann es nicht sein das sie es um eins noch nicht sind ohne einen Hinweis.
> Außerdem scheinen die Jungs von Blizzard das auch gebacken zu bekommen in der Regel um neun fertig zu sein.
> Dazu machen sie nicht 3 Tage in Folge eine ankündigung zu patchen und machen es dann dann an zwei Tagen.



ähm ja, mal EULA lesen und so, da steht auch einiges drin was immer nur weggeklickt und nachher tausendfach bemängelt wird.
und wow war immer rechtzeitig fertig? stimmt, besonders in den anfangswochen, wo noch freitags gewartet wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Halwin schrieb:


> Es gibt kein normal, beim Thema Arbeitszeiten, außer bei Beamten vielleicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeden tag? Dann muss euer server aber denen probleme machen weil ich glaub kaum das sie euren server extra vor patchen und zb uns von Carroburg erst später denn wir haben nur die auf der seite angekündigten wartungsarbeiten und die waren seit dem letzen patch eben nicht mehr der fall.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

WARHERO25 schrieb:


> Seid doch mal froh das die überhaupt was machen und überhaupt wird viel zuviel rumgeheult finde ich aber kann ja auch nur meine meinung sein. Es ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn man urlaub hat und genau dann nix geht aber das positive ist doch das hinterher es besser laufen sollte was meistens auch der fall ist. Keep cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das bleibt zu hoffen, bei mir war leider der Patch am Mittwoche ein Schritt nach hinten. Mein rechner stürzt wesentlich häufiger ab mit Grafikproblemen. Hatte gestern Abend den fall das ich nach 20min Warteschlange 3min spielen konnte und dann rebooten. Ist halt schon nervig


----------



## Bauernlümmel (25. September 2008)

TranceGemini schrieb:


> Blizzard macht oft um 3 Uhr servicearbeiten das ist nachts und auch um 5 Uhr morgens aber die sind um spätestens 11 Uhr dann fertig.



blizzard hat früher freitags gewartet und war nicht um 11 oder 12 oder 13 uhr fertig


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Das bleibt zu hoffen, bei mir war leider der Patch am Mittwoche ein Schritt nach hinten. Mein rechner stürzt wesentlich häufiger ab mit Grafikproblemen. Hatte gestern Abend den fall das ich nach 20min Warteschlange 3min spielen konnte und dann rebooten. Ist halt schon nervig



Die warteschlangen sind echt die hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich log teilweise schon gar nicht mehr mittags ein wenn ich da schon seh ich soll 20 minuten warten da weiß ich auch besseres am pc zu tun (ja... ok...ich will einfach net warten xD)

Aber es hat sich ja hoffendlich bald damit wenn die server geklont werden (auch wenn ich das gefühl hab auf die geklonten wird kaum einer gehen.)


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> ähm ja, mal EULA lesen und so, da steht auch einiges drin was immer nur weggeklickt und nachher tausendfach bemängelt wird.
> und wow war immer rechtzeitig fertig? stimmt, besonders in den anfangswochen, wo noch freitags gewartet wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bla Blup sorry mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Die EULA ist mal ernst genommen zu 100% unwichtig. Wichtig ist nicht was drin steht sondern wie zufrieden die Kunden sind defakto.


----------



## Halwin (25. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Blizzard macht es auch nicht Nachts... sondern morgens früh und da waren die Server auch bis 13 Uhr nicht online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ingame kam aber eine message box mit der Info um 10 runter, ab 12 wieder online.


----------



## Terrorizer (25. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Normale Menschen arbeiten Vormittags !!



ich sage nur nachtschicht! sind das keine normalen menschen?

mir ist es egal wann sie die sever warten / patchen, aber werdet doch bitte im forum nicht gleich immer so ätzend!
es gibt sachen die kann man schreiben, andere sachen sollte man sich einfach nur denken!

ps: omg, ich höre mich schon an wie ein hippie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die warteschlangen sind echt die hölle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hoffe eigentlich schon das keiner auf die geklonten geht weil ich Destruktion spiele und ein wenig befürchte das die Gegenseite Zahlenmäßig abbaut und dann keine Scenarios mehr aufgehen und das PvP zum erliegen kommt.


----------



## Hasgli (25. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haja und dann ist jeder Schichtarbeiter abnormal?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellacopter (25. September 2008)

Ich will ja nicht meckern... aber in meinen News finde ich nichts von 12 Uhr... überall steht, das Serverclonen bzw. die Verbindungsprobleme dauern bis ca. 17 Uhr an.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Hellacopter schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern... aber in meinen News finde ich nichts von 12 Uhr... überall steht, das Serverclonen bzw. die Verbindungsprobleme dauern bis ca. 17 Uhr an.




12 Uhr war die offizielle Angabe in der Ingame Message heute früh als der Serverdown angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Halwin (25. September 2008)

Hellacopter schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern... aber in meinen News finde ich nichts von 12 Uhr... überall steht, das Serverclonen bzw. die Verbindungsprobleme dauern bis ca. 17 Uhr an.



Wobei ich mich frage, was da sieben Stunden dauert? Die haben doch bestimmt ne ESX Farm und kopieren dann die virtuellen Kisten nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> 12 Uhr war die offizielle Angabe in der Ingame Message heute früh als der Serverdown angekündigt wurde.



Ich würd drotzdem einer offizielen angambe auf einer homepage die sogar früher gemacht wird mehr beachtung schenken als die von den pratikanten des servers *g*


----------



## Ichweissnichts (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Bla Blup sorry mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Die EULA ist mal ernst genommen zu 100% unwichtig. Wichtig ist nicht was drin steht sondern wie zufrieden die Kunden sind defakto.




Ich bin Kunde, und immer zufrieden, wenn etwas unternommen wird, um einen besseren Zugang zum Spiel und den Inhalten zu ermöglichen. Ich habe Urlaub, könnte in Ruhe meine Charaktere spielen, aber trotzdem gibt es keinen Grund sich zu beschweren.
Wer mit der Vorgehensweise nicht einverstanden ist, soll halt mal bei der EULA auf ablehnen klicken. Ist doch ganz einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (25. September 2008)

Eben auf der HP von War steht überhaupt keine Zeitangabe die auf Heute bezogen ist. Einfach das Wetter genießen und dafür später richtig reinhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (25. September 2008)

Bitte hört doch einfach mit dem flamen auf!

Das Spiel ist seit 7 Tagen (7 TAGEN) offiziell auf dem Markt und ihr erwartet tatäschlich ein MMORPG welches keine Patches mehr braucht, bereits total ausgereift ist und natürlich bereits einen Endcontent hat, was wollt ihr noch alles?

Nein im Ernst! Lasst sie doch einfach machen, man nimmt auch keine Ferien nur wegen eines Computerspiels! Ich komme auch gerade von der Arbeit und muss in 15 min wieder los. Zocken kann ich vergessen aber ist doch egal! Kann ich ja auch noch wenn ich um 20 Uhr wieder daheim bin! Je weniger ihr zockt desto länger spass habt ihr, aber einigen Leuten kanns hier wohl einfach nicht schnell genug gehen...

Seid doch einfach mal froh das ihr nachher keine Warteschlangen von 30 Minuten mehr habt...


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

oh man das wird hier echt noch schlimmer als die wow Community besonders vom heul faktor....

Die hdro leute haben bis 14 uhr wartungsarbeiten und die hört man kaum bis gar nicht rumflennen...


----------



## Terrorizer (25. September 2008)

Hellacopter schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern... aber in meinen News finde ich nichts von 12 Uhr... überall steht, das Serverclonen bzw. die Verbindungsprobleme dauern bis ca. 17 Uhr an.


du vermischst 2 verschiedene news-meldungen - auf der war-seite steht "bis zum frühen nachmittag"


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. September 2008)

@Mad Dwarf

die Show die du jetzt hier abziehst ist aber nicht dein ernst?!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. September 2008)

nuclearpranoia schrieb:


> also ich hab eben toilette geputzt überall staub gesaugt und durchgewischt und lese erstmal in ruhe tageszeitung und dann schau ich evtl. nochmal nach ob ausser mir noch jemand auf diesen unsinnigen thread hier geantwortet hat



Klar antwortet noch jemand hierauf....und zwar ich. Bei mir daheim wär auch dringend mal wieder ein Putzteufel nötig....wenn die Server noch länger down sind- schau doch mal vorbei, Tageszeitung hab ich auch da !!!


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> oh man das wird hier echt noch schlimmer als die wow Community besonders vom heul faktor....
> 
> Die hdro leute haben bis 14 uhr wartungsarbeiten und die hört man kaum bis gar nicht rumflennen...



das is schon lang so schlimm wie die wow community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindestens hier bei buffed ... aber ingame gehts ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @Mad Dwarf
> 
> die Show die du jetzt hier abziehst ist aber nicht dein ernst?!



äh was? klar habe langeweile und bin genervt


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> das is schon lang so schlimm wie die wow community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde ingame ist es allgemein sehr still. Es wird kaum was im allgemeinchat geschrieben


----------



## Philipp23 (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Das ist doch zum k**** nun sind es schon drei Tage an denen man morgens nicht zocken kann oder einem gesagt wird das man es nicht kann.
> 
> Dann sagen sie die Server sind um 12 Uhr wieder da und... nix.



Schnapp dir ein Snickers wenns mal länger dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellacopter (25. September 2008)

Upsi... mein Fehler

Dafür steht da allerdings, das am frühen Nachmittag mit dem Ende der Clonarbeiten gerechnet werden kann, was auch nicht auf 12 Uhr hindeutet^^


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Aber es scheint sich etwas zu tun.

Sehe nun schon den Server Wissensland mit 2 von 3 meiner Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Die hdro leute haben bis 14 uhr wartungsarbeiten und die hört man kaum bis gar nicht rumflennen...



Spielt ja auch kein Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Ich finde ingame ist es allgemein sehr still. Es wird kaum was im allgemeinchat geschrieben



jo das liegt daran das der allgemeinchat so unauffälgi is das muss noch gepatcht werden aber ansonsten sind die leute ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

ja vor allem die PQ's fördern das gruppengefüge weil sich alle helfen aus egoismus heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AramisCortess (25. September 2008)

wie schon erwähnt wurde, man kann es keinem recht machen und es werden hier leider gottes im minuten tackt schrott threads erstellt.

warum meint eigentlich jeder er meusse seine gedanken und meinung in einem thread niederlegen? das forum ist zur hilfestellung oder behandlung von ernstgemeinten fragen bzw fragen mit content gedacht und nicht damit jeder der 1,5 millionen spieler sagt wie er das balancing findet, was er am spiel mag und was nicht...


----------



## WARHERO25 (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Ich finde ingame ist es allgemein sehr still. Es wird kaum was im allgemeinchat geschrieben



Hab gestern mal mal mit mehreren Leuten IG gechattet und teilweise muss der Chat noch buggy sein obwohl bei mir alles zur vollsten zufriedenheit funktioniert.... so funzt z. B. der Filter bei manchen gar nicht was unmöglich is weil ja die npcs den ganzen chat zuspammen und man gar nix mehr mitbekommt. An den einstellungen find ich kanns nich liegen denn es ist ja nicht auf Ägyptisch oder so geschrieben. Aber ich denke das wird noch besser und wie wir alle Wissen ist das Game ja noch nicht allzu lange draußen.

Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> äh was? klar habe langeweile und bin genervt



Ich gehe mal davon aus das du Erwachsen bist, weil du ja Urlaub hast. Und jeder Erwachsene denkt sich spätestens nach der zweiten Seite, ich halte jetzt lieber die Klappe , weil sonst lachen alle nur noch über mich. Aber dir scheint  das nichts auszumachen, du legst lieber immer und immer wieder einen oben drauf.

Für so ein Verhalten gibt es für MICH nur 3 Möglichkeiten

1. du bist nicht erwachsen und möchtest es auch nicht so schnell werden
2. du hast mindestens 3 Fake Accounts, also ist es dir egal was andere über diesen Account denken
3. dir ist es allgemein egal, weil dich ja keiner sieht und du schön versteckst hinter deinem Monitor sitzt

Aber egal, welche Aussage auf dich passt, der Grossteil der Leute ist hier nicht so und aus diesem Grund können sie dein Verhalten auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (25. September 2008)

chillt euch.

hört house!


----------



## pandhit (25. September 2008)

@Hasgli
Nicht der Schichtarbeiter ist anormal sondern die Situation in der er lebt!(bzw arbeitet)


----------



## Drakenx (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das normale menschen arbeiten, aber normale Menschen haben auch mal Urlaub und wenn man dann gerne spielen möchte sollte man es doch jedem selber überlassen.




Meine Güte, man kann im Urlaub auch mal was anderes machen. Wie z.B. an die Frische Luft gehen, Duschen etc.....

Der Tag hat 24 Stunden und da wirst sicherlich noch auf Deine Kosten kommen, wenn Du Urlaub hast.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

Baba Saad - Das Leben Ist So 

...


----------



## Slaargh (25. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch "normale" Menschen die arbeiten Nachmittags oder Nachts. Lass mich raten, Du bist ein Sesselfurzer der noch nie wirklich gearbeitet hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eaproditor (25. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Es gibt auch "normale" Menschen die arbeiten Nachmittags oder Nachts. Lass mich raten, Du bist ein Sesselfurzer der noch nie wirklich gearbeitet hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wie freundlich ihr miteinander umgeht ... Könnt ihr euch net ma eure dummen Kommentare sonst wo hinstecken und ma zufrieden sein? Ist ja lächerlich sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuclearpranoia (25. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Es gibt auch "normale" Menschen die arbeiten Nachmittags oder Nachts. Lass mich raten, Du bist ein Sesselfurzer der noch nie wirklich gearbeitet hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok ich hab mir was zum knabbern geholt weil jetzt gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

Das war jetzt auch nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schau mir das distanziert von der Arbeit aus an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Es gibt auch "normale" Menschen die arbeiten Nachmittags oder Nachts. Lass mich raten, Du bist ein Sesselfurzer der noch nie wirklich gearbeitet hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn er  "Im Büro" arbeitet, dann muss das aber sein Chef anders sehen, sonst würde er ihn dafür nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Ronma (25. September 2008)

Mad schrieb:


> Dem Imperium durchaus zuzutrauen




*Das Imperium schlägt zurück!*



Failed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mookie schrieb:


> Spielt ja auch kein Mensch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey du Stumpens! Sei nich so "gaymein!"^^ 
In HdRO gibt's immerhin viele Brüder und Schwes... ähm... ok... nur Brüder von dir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Woran erkennt man einen weiblichen Zwerg? Am Damenbart!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tja in dieser Hinsicht war Tolkien eben nich perfekt, ja man könnte sogar sagen er war ein Macho, weil weibliche Zwerge nich das Recht hatten in seiner Phantasie vorzukommen! Andererseits heißt es immer, das absolut alles, was wir uns in unserer Fantasie vorstellen können, irgendwo im Universum in irgendeiner Dimension in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxy^^ Realität ist, sonst wäre das Universum nich unendlich, sondern begrenzt wie diese "Test"-Thread Spammer.^^

Tja wir werden es in unseren 60 bis 100 Lebensjahren wohl nie erfahren!^^ Da gelobe ich mir doch Warhammer. Gleichberechtigung für alle Rassen!^^ Nich ganz! Bei der Zerstörung gibt's Klassen die nur von männlichen Chars gespielt werden dürfen! Sauerei! Macho Fraktion! Bis heute nachmittag im RVR. Dann gibt's wat auf die Ommel, aber sicher dat!^^ 

Ajo einen abgedroschenen Spruch hab ich noch:

"Möge der/die Bessere gewinnen!" ....zzzzZZZZ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> *Das Imperium schlägt zurück!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So viele flache witze auf 1 mal xD


----------



## SireS (25. September 2008)

*Averland wird auf Wissenland geclont*

Was zum Teufel bedeutet das? Kann mich mal wer aufklären?

LG


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> *Averland wird auf Wissenland geclont*
> 
> Was zum Teufel bedeutet das? Kann mich mal wer aufklären?
> 
> LG



alle deine chars werden gelöscht und du musst das spiel neu kaufen ... das kommt weil viele gecheatet haben und auf einmal lvl 150 waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> *Averland wird auf Wissenland geclont*
> 
> Was zum Teufel bedeutet das? Kann mich mal wer aufklären?
> 
> LG



Read the news wird etwas weiter unten in anderen news erklärt da ich aber heute meine guten tage hab Oo....(achtung wortwitz)

Also der geclonte server ist das genaue gegenstück zu deinen momentanen server alles wird geklont (gold gilde usw)

Dh du hast genau alles was du jetzt hast auch auf den neuen server.


----------



## Thorad (25. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Es gibt auch "normale" Menschen die arbeiten Nachmittags oder Nachts. Lass mich raten, Du bist ein Sesselfurzer der noch nie wirklich gearbeitet hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich fand ich deine Posts immer qualifiziert aber anscheinent muss ich das nochmal überdenken.

Wer sagt den, das Büroarbeiter nicht 'wirklich arbeiten' ? Ich liebe ja Aussagen ala "Theorie VS Praxis", obwohl man wahrscheinlich nur eine Seite wirklich kennt.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ... da ich aber heute meine guten tage hab Oo ...



erdbeerkuchen ?!? :O ALARRRM AGHH WAAAGHH


----------



## Tyrez (25. September 2008)

Weis jemand, wo ich sehen kann wan die wieder on kommen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

News lesen?

Früher Nachmittag steht da...


----------



## Sunkissed68 (25. September 2008)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> chillt euch.
> 
> hört house!



das einzig Wahre!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

Wenn im IRC schlagartig die WAR Channel leerer werden bzw. keiner mehr drin schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten ab und zu nachgucken, gibt noch keinen Realmstatus für EU.


----------



## Alwina (25. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






pandhit schrieb:


> @Hasgli
> Nicht der Schichtarbeiter ist anormal sondern die Situation in der er lebt!(bzw arbeitet)



Auch wenn der Artikel aus dem letzen Jahr stammt .
Normale-Arbeitszeiten-werden-zur-Ausnahme

Tlw, relativiert sich der Begriff "Normal" in Bezug auf Arbeitszeiten ganz schön


----------



## extecy (25. September 2008)

also da hatt man mal frei und sitzt doch nur rum weil server down sind .... danke GOA


----------



## DocFloppy (25. September 2008)

Eben.... einfach Strg+C und dann Strg+V......voll Easy *g*


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> also da hatt man mal frei und sitzt doch nur rum weil server down sind .... danke GOA



Ich flame dich jetzt mit allen was hier schon von anderen in form eines flames auf diese aussage pasesn würde SCHU SCHU!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Da wird jetzt Carroburg auf dem sowiso schon keine Szenarien gehen jetzt auch noch geklont, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erhöhen das noch weniger gehen.
Wirklich klasse Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kann doch wohl nicht sein das die Server nicht mehr Spieler als die paar Hanseln vertragen die da spielen. Und nein, das ist kein Destro/Order Prob, auf dem Server gibts auf beiden Seiten Warteschlangen, da hätte man gut das Cap erhöhen können.

Na mal sehen wann der Server wieder oben ist, bis 19 Uhr haben Sie Zeit, danach ist die "Primetime" sowiso vorbei.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Da wird jetzt Carroburg auf dem sowiso schon keine Szenarien gehen jetzt auch noch geklont, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erhöhen das noch weniger gehen.
> Wirklich klasse Idee
> 
> 
> ...



Erlich gesagt will ich nicht noch ne höhere cap.... Es Laagt jetzt manchmal schon schlimm genug und grad für mich als feuermagierin ist das nicht schön wenn ich zwischen jeden feuerball noch 2 sekunden zeit hab bis die wieder anfängt zu casten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> SCHU SCHU!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ARGH du hast das Verbotene Wort benutzt!

Und Brutus, vielleicht dran gedacht das die andere Seite keine Lust hat bzw. in einem anderen Szenario angemeldet ist? *gg*


----------



## Morcatko (25. September 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage wie das bei euch aussieht wenn die server down sind ,könnt ihr euch einloggen oder hängt es bei euch auch wie bei mir im Mythic-Patcher fest und läd in einer Dauerschleife die warpatch.exe runter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Morcatko schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage wie das bei euch aussieht wenn die server down sind ,könnt ihr euch einloggen oder hängt es bei euch auch wie bei mir im Mythic-Patcher fest und läd in einer Dauerschleife die warpatch.exe runter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein kann mich einlogen oder was denkst du was die leute tun deren server grda net geclont werden und online sind?^^


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Last offtopic von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh dota spielen


----------



## Ronma (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> So viele flache witze auf 1 mal xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wird's wohl nix mehr mit meiner Karrieremeisterschaft als Comedian. Schade... Dabei hatte ich den Fähigkeitenbaum doch bereits auf 15 Punkte ausgeskillt und gerade erst die Johannes B. Kerner Fähigkeit: "Gezwungener Applaus" hinzugefügt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> chillt euch.
> 
> hört house!



Ha... ha... hat da jemand House Musik gesagt? Das is Musik in meinen Ohren!

http://beta.hedkandi.com/music/Pages/default.aspx

Erstmal ne Runde abdancen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

ihr habt nur das system nich verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die server sind down damit ich ein ausgiebiges früstück haben kann und fahren dann jetzt gleich wenn ich mich verwöhnt hab wieder hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (25. September 2008)

Was soll ich bloß machen - die Server sind down - mein Leben ist sinnlos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Spiel ist nun gerade mal eine Woche offiziell draußen, dafür läuft es imho sehr stabil und es gibt wenig Downtime.

Nur weil man mal 2 Stunden später ins Spiel kann als vielleicht angedacht ....

Lieber vormittags einmal eine längere Downtime zum clonen und dafür abends immer weniger (besser keine) Warteschlangen beim einloggen.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Last offtopic von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hau dich in dota weg ;D ich bin der grandmaster of dota


----------



## Roy1971 (25. September 2008)

Ich verstehe eins nicht.... wer jetzt unbedingt spielen will und aufgrund des Klonvorganges nicht spielen kann, legt zur Not nen zweiten/dritten.... oder vierten Char auf nem anderen Server an. Kann dann zumindest spielen. Oder man schaut mal aussem Fenster sieht dat schöne Wetter (wenn auch nicht mehr sommerliche Temperaturen) und geht einfach mal nach draussen Frischlufttanken.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

egal bin mal nochne folge death note schaun bis in 20 min


----------



## Shaitan256 (25. September 2008)

Das einzige was ich gut an der Com hier finde, das nicht alle, nur weil ihr Server nicht funzt, sich nen lvl 1 Gnom(bei WoW war's so, hier dann Shaman oder Squigtreiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf nen anderen Server machen und die auch noch stören.

just my 13 cents.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. September 2008)

Seh ich genauso wie Roy =)

Trye halt grad mal das Order - Feeling als Brightwizard auf Bolgasgrad =)


----------



## Farodien (25. September 2008)

TranceGemini schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so jetzt geb ich auch mal mein Senf dazu.
> 
> ...



1. ist ja mal die dümmste Antwort die es geben kann und zu 2. wenn Arbeiten gehen würdest und mal die Firma gewechselt hättest, würdest du wissen das es zwar die gleiche Branche ist aber nicht die gleichen Arbeitsprozesse genutzt werden, was heissen soll, das die Wartungsprozesse es bei Blizzard vorsehen von 5 Uhr - 11 Uhr zu warten und bei WAR halt ab 10 Uhr - Fertig!
Aber evtl. schreibst die mal an, das es sich mit deinem Altag nicht verträgt und die ihre Prozesse auf dich oder mit dir abstimmen sollen.

Nimm noch etwas Ketchup dazu dann wird die Sache etwas süßer...

In diesem Sinne....hmpf....was auch immer es bedeuten soll


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Erlich gesagt will ich nicht noch ne höhere cap.... Es Laagt jetzt manchmal schon schlimm genug und grad für mich als feuermagierin ist das nicht schön wenn ich zwischen jeden feuerball noch 2 sekunden zeit hab bis die wieder anfängt zu casten.



Es kann doch aber nicht sein das man mit den paar Spielern RvR betreiben soll. In den RvR Zonen geht sowiso nix, da nehmen vielleicht mal ein paar Leute just-for-fun ein paar Keeps ein weil die sowiso keiner verteidigt, aber ansonsten ist es da einfach nur leer.

Da hatten wir in der CB ja mehr aktive Spieler als das was jetzt da rumrennt.

@Selor Kiith

Ich bin immer in allen Szenarios in dem Tier angemeldet damit überhaupt mal was aufgeht. Kostet mich zwar nach jedem Szenario wieder silber aber sonst kommt man im rvr Rang ja überhaupt nicht vorwärts.

Und wenn eine Seite "keine Lust" hat, wäre das noch ein viel grösserer Grund für mehr Spieler, War ist ein PvP Game, da gibts kein PvE Endgame, wer beim leveln schon keinen Bock auf pvp hat, der sitzt mit 40 dann auch nur in Altdorf rum und spammt in den Foren wie sch... doch alles ist.


----------



## extecy (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich flame dich jetzt mit allen was hier schon von anderen in form eines flames auf diese aussage pasesn würde SCHU SCHU!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du nix bessere zu tuhen schule oder lernen ? oder was auch immer ?

also dafür habe ich ja null verständis ich habe 4 std freizeit am tag worin auhc noch essen duschen einkaufen und alles andere rein mus und die will ich sinvoll nutzen 
weil ich mir den arsch aufreisse schon bei der arbeit

und wenn man schonmal frei hatt will ich da auch zocken ....


----------



## Roy1971 (25. September 2008)

Shaitan256 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich gut an der Com hier finde, das nicht alle, nur weil ihr Server nicht funzt, sich nen lvl 1 Gnom(bei WoW war's so, hier dann Shaman oder Squigtreiba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verstehe ich das als einziger hier nicht???


----------



## extecy (25. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Es kann doch aber nicht sein das man mit den paar Spielern RvR betreiben soll. In den RvR Zonen geht sowiso nix, da nehmen vielleicht mal ein paar Leute just-for-fun ein paar Keeps ein weil die sowiso keiner verteidigt, aber ansonsten ist es da einfach nur leer.
> 
> Da hatten wir in der CB ja mehr aktive Spieler als das was jetzt da rumrennt.
> 
> ...


 naja abwarten ich glaube schon das es pve geben wird aber nichts welt bewegendes ...

das pve wird wohl nur dafür ausgelegt sein wenn rvr grad beschissen läuft mal abzuschalten um was anders zu machen


----------



## Roy1971 (25. September 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> und wenn man schonmal frei hatt will ich da auch zocken ....



Kleiner Tip: Klick auf Server... wähl Dir nen neuen Server aus, erstell Dir nen Char und leg los. Aber bitte nimm nen Server, der nicht gerade geklont wird..... also Problem gelöst


----------



## Sledge Hammer (25. September 2008)

14:00 CET The cloning process is now complete and will be made available shortly.


----------



## Shaitan256 (25. September 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das als einziger hier nicht???



?! was gib's daran nicht zu versehen? Ist schon etwas her, aber als mal bei WoW die Server streikten haben tausende Spieler sich lvl 1 Gnome erstellt und damit die anderen Server blockiert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Eh das ist kein Grund für mehr Spieler... wenn die sehen das die Seite keine Lust hat werden auch sie keine Lust haben... Nennt sich Gruppendynamik bzw. in manchen Fällen auch Fremdinduzierter Gruppen"zwang" *gg*

Es liegt eben an den Spielern, das Spiel ist neu man will erst alles entdecken sich einleben usw.
Ich denke aber auch es liegt sehr viel daran, das viele Leute solch RvR nicht gewohnt sind und sich in den PvE Content stürzen, weil sie es vorher nicht anders gewöhnt waren, dass das RvR bzw. PvP nur ein Minizeuch nebenbei ist und langweilig und das der Hauptcontent im PvE liegt etc.

Wird wohl noch was dauern bis auch wirklich alle umgedacht haben... und glaub mir... es wird viele Posts geben die auf 40 nach PvE Content schreien und wie Scheiße das Endgame doch ist, weil man nicht hundertemilliarden Instanzen abfarmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> naja abwarten ich glaube schon das es pve geben wird aber nichts welt bewegendes ...
> 
> das pve wird wohl nur dafür ausgelegt sein wenn rvr grad beschissen läuft mal abzuschalten um was anders zu machen



was gibts da abzuwarten, es ist kein pve max-lvl inhalt drin, wenn du von der Hauptstadtplünderung absiehst die du nur per pvp erreichst.
Und es ist dahingehend noch nichtmal irgendwas angekündigt, da kommt mittelfristig auch nix.


----------



## Uniquename (25. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Read the news wird etwas weiter unten in anderen news erklärt da ich aber heute meine guten tage hab Oo....(achtung wortwitz)
> 
> Also der geclonte server ist das genaue gegenstück zu deinen momentanen server alles wird geklont (gold gilde usw)
> 
> Dh du hast genau alles was du jetzt hast auch auf den neuen server.



das ist schon dein 2te versuch in diesem thread diesen "wortwitz" reinzubringen, gibts nen speziellen grund dafür, dass du dies der community mittelien möchtest?^^

was das thema angeht, find ich die updatezeiten die sie gewählt haben(arbeitstagvormittag) immer noch am gelungensten. und wenn sie trotzdem net pünktlich sind dann isses halt so. kann man halt nichts dagegen machem, muss schon einen grund für die verzögerungen geben...normaleweise


----------



## Vades (25. September 2008)

Nur mal so.. ihr denkt warscheinlich nu ich bin doof.. aber wie meinen die das denn mit den clonen?Oo das ich meinen Char nun auf 2 versch. servern spielen kann ? Oder is das sowas wie mit Realmpools? -.-


----------



## Shrukan (25. September 2008)

war ja klar dass da jetzt so was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mich gewundert dass der Server offline war.

Hab auf die Seite geschaut. und schon weiß man Bescheid.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (25. September 2008)

Vades schrieb:


> Nur mal so.. ihr denkt warscheinlich nu ich bin doof.. aber wie meinen die das denn mit den clonen?Oo das ich meinen Char nun auf 2 versch. servern spielen kann ? Oder is das sowas wie mit Realmpools? -.-



lies doch bitte auf war-europe nach was beim clonen passiert.


----------



## Depak (25. September 2008)

Uniquename schrieb:


> und wenn sie trotzdem net pünktlich sind dann isses halt so. kann man halt nichts dagegen machem, muss schon einen grund für die verzögerungen geben...normaleweise




ja so gründe wie frühstückspause, zweites frühstück, mittagessen, kaffee und kuchen, zweites mittagsessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

Vades schrieb:


> Nur mal so.. ihr denkt warscheinlich nu ich bin doof.. aber wie meinen die das denn mit den clonen?Oo das ich meinen Char nun auf 2 versch. servern spielen kann ? Oder is das sowas wie mit Realmpools? -.-



wenn dus nichtmal schaffst auf der offiziellen seite die news zu lesen ja .. dann bist du doof


----------



## Paidea (25. September 2008)

harte Worte....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was solls,so hab ich noch Zeit mir die Vollversion zu kaufen, bei einem freund ist gestern schon die Pre- order Zeit abgelaufen, bei mir ging es heute auch noch..aber ich geh da mal auf Nummer sicher...


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

14:20 CET The cloning process is now complete but the servers still need some testing before we can open them. We will keep you informed here.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

lag dele pls


----------



## Shaitan256 (25. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> 14:20 CET The cloning process is now complete but the servers still need some testing before we can open them. We will keep you informed here.



Was für Test's? Hüpfen die jetzt auf beiden auf allen Serverpaaren mit unsren Chars rum? Oder Prüfen die ob auch jeder an der Gleichenstelle steht?


Edit:Wahrscheinlich Stabilitätstests , ist mir grad so in Kopf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> jo das liegt daran das der allgemeinchat so unauffälgi is das muss noch gepatcht werden aber ansonsten sind die leute ganz nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, das liegt daran, dass es keinen allgemeinen Chat gibt.

Falls Du glaubst mit /1 Text den ganzen Server zu erreichen irrst Du gewaltig, nichtmal die komplette Zone kann das lesen, sondern nur ein kleiner Bereich.


----------



## Alasken (25. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Nein, das liegt daran, dass es keinen allgemeinen Chat gibt.
> 
> Falls Du glaubst mit /1 Text den ganzen Server zu erreichen irrst Du gewaltig, nichtmal die komplette Zone kann das lesen, sondern nur ein kleiner Bereich.



such dir ne gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das mit dem chat is trotzdem ne kleinigkeit in einem patch haste dan globalen chat room


----------



## Depak (25. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> such dir ne gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was meiner meinung nach bitter nötig ist. irgendwie fehlts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sledge Hammer (25. September 2008)

Server On


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

Oh man nun sind es schon drei Stunden seit dem angekündigten Termin und noch keine Reaktion, das ist doch zum kotzen.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

Man munkelt die Server wären wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinjun (25. September 2008)

Bei Blizz finden die jeden Mittwoch von 03.00- 11 uhr c.a statt. Denke ist ganz ok. Es kann gewartet werden wann man will, es gibt immer Leute, die es dann net passt....Aber irgendwas ist ja immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> such dir ne gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das denke ich nicht, dass das eine Kleinigkeit ist. Es gab in DAoC schon keinen allgemeinen Chat, da die ganze WAR Engine nichts anderes als die DAoC Engine zu sein scheint müsste schonmal Clientseitig ein globaler Chat integriert werden, was sicherlich den kleineren Aufwand darstellen dürfte.
Nun laufen die Zonen von WAR aber auf verschiedenen Servern bzw. Clustern und diese Zonen sind nochmal in mehrere Bereiche unterteilt was den Chat angeht. Es müsste also noch die Serversoftware angepasst werden, damit die Chat-Daten auf alle Cluster übertragen werden.
Insgesamt dürfte die Implementierung eines globalen Chats in WAR mehr Aufwand bedeuten als Du vielleicht glaubst.


----------



## animonda (25. September 2008)

Sinjun schrieb:


> Bei Blizz finden die jeden Mittwoch von 03.00- 11 uhr c.a statt. Denke ist ganz ok. Es kann gewartet werden wann man will, es gibt immer Leute, die es dann net passt....Aber irgendwas ist ja immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nicht richtig. Häufig sind es nur 15 Minuten in der Zeit vom 5-7 Uhr.


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

In der Beta hatten wir globale Channel, sogar selbsterstellte. Also nichts mit Clientsoftware...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Mal ehrlich, wer braucht einen Allgemeinen Chat?
Wozu? Warum? Welche Intention steht dahinter außer irgendwas zum meckern zu haben?


----------



## FlixFlux (25. September 2008)

Update at 15:10 CET - The cloning operation has been a success and all servers are now open once again. We hope that many of you will choose to make one of the new servers your home.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Man munkelt die Server wären wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja sind sie aber das hilft nicht allen, mein Bruder kann nicht einmal mehr einloggen.

mit jedem Patch ein neuer spaß und heute war es nicht einmal ein Patch


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

Soll mal seine eMails checken.
Denn es wird wahrscheinlich das Konto deaktiviert worden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es sei denn, er hat einen Key einer Vollversion eingegeben.


----------



## Sin (25. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Man munkelt die Server wären wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffentlich gehen die wieder off, damit noch mehr unsinnige Threads wie dieser das Tageslicht entdecken.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. September 2008)

An alle die hier whinen (und damit das auch diesen Thread verschmutzt):
MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg ihr Whiner!


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> In der Beta hatten wir globale Channel, sogar selbsterstellte. Also nichts mit Clientsoftware...



Chatgroups gibt es, dass ist richtig, die gab es auch in DAoC schon, aber an denen nimmt auch nicht der komplette Server bzw. die komplette jeweilige Fraktion Teil. Das ist aber kein allgemeiner globaler Chat.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wer braucht einen Allgemeinen Chat?
> Wozu? Warum? Welche Intention steht dahinter außer irgendwas zum meckern zu haben?



Anfängern eine Möglichkeit zu geben ihre Fragen IG beantworten zu lassen ohne bei jeder Frage nen Thread in einem Fanforum eröffnen zu müssen und 1h später ne Antwort zu haben?

Nur mal als Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (25. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Soll mal seine eMails checken.
> Denn es wird wahrscheinlich das Konto deaktiviert worden sein
> 
> 
> ...




hm eine gute Idee, danke mal gleich fragen


----------



## Bauernlümmel (25. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Anfängern eine Möglichkeit zu geben ihre Fragen IG beantworten zu lassen ohne bei jeder Frage nen Thread in einem Fanforum eröffnen zu müssen und 1h später ne Antwort zu haben?
> 
> Nur mal als Beispiel
> 
> ...



Fragen, die zu 99,9 % im handbuch oder der Questbeschreibung beantwortet werden?


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wer braucht einen Allgemeinen Chat?
> Wozu? Warum? Welche Intention steht dahinter außer irgendwas zum meckern zu haben?



In einem Spiel wo es sich um einen Kampf Reich gegen Reich dreht fände ich einen allgemeinen globalen Chat schon wichtig.
Z. B. bekommt jemand der gerade twinkt sonst evtl. gar nicht mit, dass ein wichtiges Keep seiner Fraktion gerade angegriffen wird und wird so nicht auf einen entsprechenden Charakter umlogen, um es zu verteidigen.

Aber vielleicht möchte Mythic ja genau das, weil die Server riesige Schlachten nicht verkraften...


----------



## Lari (25. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> In einem Spiel wo es sich um einen Kampf Reich gegen Reich dreht fände ich einen allgemeinen globalen Chat schon wichtig.
> Z. B. bekommt jemand der gerade twinkt sonst evtl. gar nicht mit, dass ein wichtiges Keep seiner Fraktion gerade angegriffen wird und wird so nicht auf einen entsprechenden Charakter umlogen, um es zu verteidigen.
> 
> Aber vielleicht möchte Mythic ja genau das, weil die Server riesige Schlachten nicht verkraften...


Also bei mir im Chat steht in einem klarem Blau:
Die Kräfte der Ordnung greifen XY an! Tier-weit...
Global wäre auch überzogen, sowas muss Allianz und Gildenintern gemacht werden. Also auch nicht wirklich ein guter Flame gegen WAR (jaja, zu Beta Zeiten schon 200 Mann Schlachten gehabt, ruckelfrei, lagfrei, aber das zählt ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ghymalen (25. September 2008)

Kurze Frage.

Wer wird alles den Server wechseln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> Fragen, die zu 99,9 % im handbuch oder der Questbeschreibung beantwortet werden?



Du meinst Questbeschreibungen wie "Suche Goblin x auf den Geysirfeldern" der noch nichtmal dort steht weil der Spawn verbuggt ist?
Oder Questbeschreibungen die nicht erwähnen das Questitems oder Mobs nur in bestimmten PQ Phasen auftauchen?
Oder Questbeschreibung zu Quest die durch einen der 5 Milliarden Questbugs nicht abzuschliessen sind
Oder Interface/Bedienfragen die zu 50% nie im Handbuch stehen da das Alter des Handbuchs schon Oldtimer Wert hat?

Ja, könnte als Beispiel sein.


----------



## kuchenbob (25. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Da wird jetzt Carroburg auf dem sowiso schon keine Szenarien gehen jetzt auch noch geklont, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erhöhen das noch weniger gehen.
> Wirklich klasse Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum gehen auf Carroburg die Szenarien nicht? Stimmt doch nicht.  Du musst als Destro einfach länger warten weil es weniger Ordnungsspieler - und damit weniger Gegnerteams - gibt.


----------



## DaMeep (25. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wer braucht einen Allgemeinen Chat?
> Wozu? Warum? Welche Intention steht dahinter außer irgendwas zum meckern zu haben?



Einfach zum qutschen während man questet oder wartet das ein szenario aufgeht .


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Dafür gibt es dat Gilden TS...
Und wo findest du Zeit noch währenddessen zu quatschen? Es ist immer und überall Action!


----------



## kuchenbob (25. September 2008)

Oh ja, mal wieder ein ganz tolle und durchdachte meinung! onlinerollenspiele brauchen gar keine öffentlichen chatchannel...also manchmal frag´ ich mich schon...naja egal.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2008)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass einige von uns vielleicht (noch) gar keine Gilde haben und so'n Chat irre praktisch ist, von wegen Kommunikation und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Also bei mir im Chat steht in einem klarem Blau:
> Die Kräfte der Ordnung greifen XY an! Tier-weit...
> Global wäre auch überzogen, sowas muss Allianz und Gildenintern gemacht werden. Also auch nicht wirklich ein guter Flame gegen WAR (jaja, zu Beta Zeiten schon 200 Mann Schlachten gehabt, ruckelfrei, lagfrei, aber das zählt ja nicht
> 
> ...



Schön, dass man mit seinem Tier 1 Char dann nicht lesen kann, dass die Tier 4 Keeps vom Gegner eingenommen werden, ich empfinde das als unzureichend.
Was muss Allianz- oder Gildenintern gemacht werden bitte? Alle Spieler eines Reiches informieren, dass gerade wichtige Keeps fallen? Viel Spaß dabei ohne globalen Chat, bis Deine Allianz oder Gilde alle erreicht hat sind die Keeps schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ein globaler Chat wäre auch hier sehr viel sinnvoller.
Lags tauchen nun auch schon bei 10 vs 10 Szenarios auf, da bin ich mal gespannt wie es bei 200 Mann Schlachten aussieht und ruckelfrei wird wohl PC abhängig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

